# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  New stuff: Primobolan,Parabolan,Cypionate,deca

## runningsky

any commets from you guys?

----------


## Schmidty

> any commets from you guys?



looks good enough to eat if ya ask me.

----------


## Schmidty

> looks good enough to eat if ya ask me.


but i would recommend just injecting it.LOL :AaGreen22:

----------


## cj1capp

> any commets from you guys?


I BELIVE THESE ARE FAKE. SEND TO ME ASAP FOR ADDITIONAL TESTING.
JUST KIDDING HAVE FUN.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They look very nice.

----------


## Sami33

It looks like the real stuff.  :What?:  No doubt!

----------


## Smart-tony

Looks very nice.

----------


## Leader05

that will get your cycle going, but follow the regimen carefully !!

----------


## G-1000

That is a nice ugl.

----------


## spywizard

> keep on saying it *************just the best kandy


I know you know better than to post a link like that here.. if not, you do now... 

welcome to ar..

----------


## gorgorothsatanis

The only thing tastier than that is fresh poon.  :7up:

----------

